# Frankenscents' Halfway to Halloween Sale



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

I ordered a sample pack..
When it arrives, I'll have to test each smell and figure out which one I want to use for Halloween!


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

I also ordered test tube sniffies.  Thanks


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you for visiting the store, and for placing an order! 
I hope you found the shopping experience enjoyable and the site easy to use! 
Thanks for looking at my site. Stay tuned. Big things are coming...

Enjoy your Scents!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Hey Eyegore clear out your pm's so I can send you one.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

maleficent said:


> Hey Eyegore clear out your pm's so I can send you one.


I can't until I ship out all of the Group buy orders. Sorry Bud! 
just emailz me: frankenscents @ email.com


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Okie dokie, done.


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey Eyegore, I sent you an e-mail a while back. Just wondering about the status of my order.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Stitches said:


> Hey Eyegore, I sent you an e-mail a while back. Just wondering about the status of my order.


PM sent.


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey sent you another e-mail


----------



## Stitches (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello Eyegore, I was just wondering on the status of shipping my order.


----------

